# to the person I message a lot



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

I would have told you this in a pm but...



> XXXXXXXX has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.




...I couldn't. :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 20, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 






md


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

They must have noticed because I was able to send it just after this post. :mrgreen:

I don't know, some people are so untidy. Why can't they empty their box in the morning like the rest of us? :roll:

:mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Jan 20, 2005)

Some people are just untidy by nature :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 20, 2005)

This wouldn't happen to be the person that you have a crush on.... would it?  You still haven't spilled.


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> This wouldn't happen to be the person that you have a crush on.... would it?  You still haven't spilled.


Haha, no. I'm not going to spill either.
I cant. :meh:


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 20, 2005)

Its me guys... Just wanted to clear that up 

Zach


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 20, 2005)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Its me guys... Just wanted to clear that up
> 
> Zach



Damn! That takes all the romance out of my idea. Or does it? :shock:

:lmao:


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 20, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Haha, no. I'm not going to spill either.
> I cant. :meh:



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!! :no smile:


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

I did think that picture of me made me look like I was bitting a pillow....


Come here Zachy boy!


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh no! What have I done!

Zach


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

You've done something, and created something wonderful!

Come here my man! :heart:    :heart:


----------



## Karalee (Jan 20, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> You've done something, and created something wonderful!
> 
> Come here my man! :heart:    :heart:




:lmao:


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jan 20, 2005)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Its me guys... Just wanted to clear that up
> 
> Zach




but he told me i was the only one.... :meh:


----------



## Alison (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow, Ferny, look what your untidy PM pal did for you   I'm so glad this is all out in the open now :love:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 20, 2005)

THAT'S IT! I'm going to clean out my PM box right now....


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Wow, Ferny, look what your untidy PM pal did for you   I'm so glad this is all out in the open now :love:


Happy, or jealous? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm always happy about true love :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

Now, now. I know that's not true.  


:mrgreen:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 20, 2005)

It's all about happiness... whatever happens between a plant and a man is there own business.


----------



## Alison (Jan 20, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> It's all about happiness... whatever happens between a plant and a man is there own business.



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

> you have anything you wanted saved


I can't tell you


----------



## photong (Jan 20, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Haha, no. I'm not going to spill either.
> I cant. :meh:



Shame shame double shame...ferny has a crush!!  ferny and ?? sitting in a tree....O-O-O-O-i-n-g first comes <3 then comes marriage....

sorry I'm just procrastinating because I'm unmotivated to touch my website 

Where are the smilies???


----------



## Artemis (Jan 20, 2005)

WHy does nothing like this never happen to me?! Always to Ferny!


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showpost.php?p=152677&postcount=8


----------



## Alison (Jan 20, 2005)

You can have a crush, Arty! Go for it :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> WHy does nothing like this never happen to me?! Always to Ferny!


What, that someone's box gets full? They use it for other people to. 

Speaking of which, I'm still waiting for someone to do what they said. Lazy, lazy, lazy...
You're holding me up here you know. I can't answer you because I'm full. :mrgreen:


----------



## photong (Jan 20, 2005)

thank you ferny!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

It goes to show how lazy I am myself. Instead of typing a line or two I searched for a post I made...


----------



## Alison (Jan 20, 2005)

How's that full box, now?


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

Argh!! I feel used and abused!


----------



## ferny (Jan 20, 2005)

Didn't work. 

0 Unread, Total 101

I think you broke the forum.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 20, 2005)

I didnt...I just...I just *shifty eyes* ohh...you mean Alsion....*sigh of reliefe*.
....Oh...hehe...Hello Chase...


----------



## photong (Jan 20, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> WHy does nothing like this never happen to me?! Always to Ferny!


 
Ferny ferny ferny! Maybe he needs a football to the nose, then you'll get the girls


----------



## manda (Jan 20, 2005)

i still think im right ferny fern


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

photong said:
			
		

> Ferny ferny ferny! Maybe he needs a football to the nose, then you'll get the girls


The big nose is a big enough turn off as it is. No need to break it.




> i still think im right ferny fern


 Who nose?


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

> xxxxxx has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.


.


----------



## Alison (Jan 21, 2005)

I didn't know we had a user xxxxxx


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 21, 2005)

Dammit Ferny... your title is driving me nuts! Spill the beans already! :roll:


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

I have. You just can't seen it. :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I have. You just can't seen it. :mrgreen:



Why not?   Not fair....Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cry:


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

Because I sent someone a private message last night.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Because I sent someone a private message last night.



YAY!!!! Good for you. I'm so proud of you! I'll be sitting here crossing my fingers for you.  :hug::


----------



## Alison (Jan 21, 2005)

So, now your title should be "I spilled a secret" or perhaps building on that other tread "I am a man, not a plant?"


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

Man is borderline though.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Man is borderline though.



You look pretty manly to me.


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> YAY!!!! Good for you. I'm so proud of you! I'll be sitting here crossing my fingers for you.  :hug::


I was forced into sending it against my better judgement. 

Well, that's a half truth. I wanted to send it, just needed a push from someone.


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> You look pretty manly to me.


You haven't seen me. :|


----------



## Corry (Jan 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> You haven't seen me. :|










Now she has 

Oh..and...


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

That's not a "proper" shot. Hardly drool worthy to.


----------



## Corry (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh, Ferny...you're too hard on yourself!  It's proper enough for me!  If you don't think it's good enough...show us a shot of you that you think is!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 21, 2005)

I dunno...


----------



## Corry (Jan 21, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I dunno...


:shock:


----------



## Artemis (Jan 21, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> :shock:


 
What? WHAT!?


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh, Ferny...you're too hard on yourself!  It's proper enough for me!  If you don't think it's good enough...show us a shot of you that you think is!


They don't exist. They could all be improved by the subject being beaten with a rusty garden rake. That or a bag.


Oooo, Artemis.


----------



## Corry (Jan 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> They don't exist. They could all be improved by the subject being beaten with a rusty garden rake. That or a bag.
> 
> 
> Oooo, Artemis.




~sigh~...some people are just impossible to get through to....Besides the fact that you REALLY ARE underestimating yourself...take a look at your sig, why don't ya!  Read it over and over and over again!   Do it!


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

Putting her on the spot here, but Alison is probably best to answer that. In not too much detail if you do.


----------



## Corry (Jan 21, 2005)

Fine....I'll just tell ya to shut up and stop worryin about what ya look like, and have a :hug::!  :mrgreen:


 I didn't notice we have 2 drool emoticons now!


----------



## Alison (Jan 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Putting her on the spot here, but Alison is probably best to answer that. In not too much detail if you do.



What am I answering?


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> You haven't seen me. :|



Yes, actually I have seen photos of you before. Very drool worthy!


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2005)

Well Ferny?   Did last night's PM get a reply???   That's what we all want to know.....  :heart:


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 21, 2005)

You're really over-dramatising the whole thing Fern, take a chill pill and have a lie down mate.


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> What am I answering?


The "why don't you read your sig and follow it bit". Whatever I say will just look like I'm fishing for sympathy.




> Well Ferny? Did last night's PM get a reply??? That's what we all want to know.....


 Yup. A nice friendly one to. Not _*friendly*_ friendly. Friendly.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> They don't exist. They could all be improved by the subject being beaten with a rusty garden rake. That or a bag.



 I don't want to hear this anymore...  You are cute, just accept it! :x


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 21, 2005)

But he's on the wrong side of the Atlantic Orie.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 21, 2005)

What's that have to do with anything?  I think you're kinda cute and wouldn't want you to put yourself down, and you're even in the wrong hemisphere!


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 21, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> What's that have to do with anything?  I think you're kinda cute and wouldn't want you to put yourself down, and you're even in the wrong hemisphere!




 

i'm flattered....and i'm pretty sure i've gone bright red!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 21, 2005)

My work here is done. 8)


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Luminosity (Jan 21, 2005)

:lmao: @ Xmetals dancin smiley.

Eh Fern , I feel left out 'ere ....who's the lucky lady ya :heart: goes patter tat tat for ? 
Gimme goss buddy or no-mo group gropes for you ! :mrgreen:


----------



## manda (Jan 21, 2005)

wooooooooooooooo
damn im good


----------

